# Roamio deleting Amazon Prime videos



## barrett14 (Aug 21, 2013)

I am using a Tivo Roamio to download Amazon Prime videos. I just rented an HD movie and started playing it after I let it get a 5 minute buffer. About 10 minutes in, I get a notification saying the video was deleted because copyright says it must be deleted within 24 hours of playing. It also gives me a date that isn't even today. (December 4th). 

It automatically starts downloading the movie all over again... I tried watching it again and this time I was able to get about 25 minutes into the movie before it did it again!! 

What is going on here?? I rented it just before I started watching it!


----------



## barrett14 (Aug 21, 2013)

I just called Tivo and they said to call Amazon lol. Of course they did.


----------



## barrett14 (Aug 21, 2013)

I had Amazon cancel the purchase and I am going to just watch it on the PS3 as I have done before. Thanks Tivo.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

TiVo doesn't support Amazon prime yet, does it?


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

HarperVision said:


> TiVo doesn't support Amazon prime yet, does it?


No. The OP is clearly referring to Amazon Instant Video, not Amazon Prime.


----------



## barrett14 (Aug 21, 2013)

Sorry - Amazon instant video. And I watched the movie on PS3 with no issues.


----------



## yokito (Jan 19, 2005)

HarperVision said:


> TiVo doesn't support Amazon prime yet, does it?


I have configured and used my Prime account without issue.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

yokito said:


> I have configured and used my Prime account without issue.


Cool, please share how so?


----------



## pautler (Oct 10, 2013)

yokito said:


> I have configured and used my Prime account without issue.


Yes, please do share how you did that! I would love to be able to watch Amazon Prime on my Roamio.

Unfortunately, I think some folks are confusing Amazon Prime (which is the pay-one-price streaming service) with Amazon Instant Video (which is the pay-per-video and download service). The latter is supported on Roamio while the former is not.

I have talked to both TiVo and Amazon this week, regarding support for Amazon Prime on the Roamio, and neither will give any time line for supporting it but they are both saying "we would like to, and you should keep an eye on our future press releases."

If there is some sort of secret undocumented way to watch Amazon Prime on the Roamio I would *love* to hear about it!

-Joe


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

Confusing (Amazon) Prime with Instant Videos is an easy thing to do. Amazon's web pages don't do a good job of delineating the difference.

BTW you can get Amazon Prime videos recorded on any Tivo using PlayOn, pyTivo and the pyTivo PlayOn plugin. Unfortunately the quality is not true HD, about 4.2 Mbps Mpeg2. Aspect ratio is correct (usually 16:9) and PQ is quite viewable at least on my little 40" flat panel. PlayOn says they are working on a HD version, although they've been saying that for years now. The only item that isn't free is a PlayOn subscription, which costs a lot less than your Amazon Prime. And you get Hulu, Netflix (if subscribed) and many, many other channels with PlayOn.


----------



## MadPB (Oct 6, 2013)

dlfl said:


> Confusing (Amazon) Prime with Instant Videos is an easy thing to do. Amazon's web pages don't do a good job of delineating the difference.


Whoa, this is freaking me out. 

I don't use my Tivo for streaming Amazon Prime stuff...never tried. I have a Roku for that. But I always thought that the Tivo worked just like the Roku did, where you link it to your account and then you can watch whatever is in your watch list, whether it's an Amazon Prime freebie, or something you rented or bought.

I'm surprised to hear that it doesn't include the videos included with Prime, and sounds like it's only for the rentals and purchases? How strange to me. The Roku doesn't make any such distinctions... if it's in your watch list, who cares how it got there, as long as it's there...

Now I'm thinking I need to try it out on the Tivo and see for myself. Not that I normally would, but if my Roku were having troubles, it'd be nice to have that backup option.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Amazon Prime videos are ones that have a green "Watch Now" button after you log into the website with a Prime-enabled account.

Amazon Instant Video videos are ones that do *not* have a green "Watch Now" button, and require an additional per-video payment to either rent or own.

The TiVo at this time only accesses the Amazon Instant Video library, not the Prime video library. The software is for the most part unchanged from the original version they released, seemingly based on the "Home Media Engine" (HME) APIs, with very low quality SD menus. It would be nice if Amazon were to update their software to take advantage of the new APIs, but I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## siratfus (Oct 3, 2008)

Damn, this really sucks. I just went ahead and purchased a Roamio and Prime was one of the things I looked forward to. If Prime is not supported, the advertisement is a bit misleading. Will they support it down the line?


----------



## kherr (Aug 1, 2006)

If your referring to the graphic on Amazon that lists Prime ready hardware, take note of the grayed lettering on the bottom. It states that Tivo isn't currently supported. That's what a Roku is made for ..... I no longer rely or even think of using my Tivos for streaming. No sense in waiting for an app that may never be made. For $100.00 and no reoccurring fees for the hardware, I have access to dozens of services.


----------

